# Best pictures of your Tortoise!



## rguillenj (Dec 7, 2012)

I want to get some great pictures to the web, lets see some tortoises!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 7, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## mobtech (Dec 7, 2012)

Joan R. Wooden and Sherman Kissing


----------



## rguillenj (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine came out really small so that was annoying


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

mobtech said:


> Joan R. Wooden and Sherman Kissing



Awwwww! :')


----------



## countrygirlcolorado (Dec 7, 2012)

Murtle the red foot chowin down on some zoomed



My little leopard chillin in her water


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is one of my favorites from a couple years back


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Molly stretching I love their little legs when they do this or eat with them sticking out behind them!! Or just wobbling around lol!


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2012)

CGKeith said:


> Here are a few of my favorites.



Great pictures


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 7, 2012)

bigred said:


> Great pictures




Thank you.


----------



## acrantophis (Dec 8, 2012)

This is my Chloe. She is a 5 year old 50lb beauty! She is so curious and sweet.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 8, 2012)

CGKeith said:


>



This one is very cute


----------



## Zamric (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I got 3 torts, so I'll post one of each!

Here's WalkingRock halfway thru his last Winter in the house.





Eros The Tank


----------



## Irwin4530 (Dec 8, 2012)

bigred said:


> Here is one of my favorites from a couple years back



LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## Katherine (Dec 8, 2012)

rguillenj said:


> I want to get some great pictures to the web, lets see some tortoises!



A) Great idea B) Awesome picture; for some reason food shots tend to mine favorite- they have no table manners


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 8, 2012)

The first one is the winner, but there all great!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Dec 8, 2012)

This is Princesse after eating a treat. Can anyone guess what it was? Lol


----------



## lori12386 (Dec 8, 2012)

Gunther

Tank

Olly


----------



## bigred (Dec 8, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of my favorites from a couple years back
> ...



Why thank you, he is about 4 times that big now


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## jeninak907 (Dec 8, 2012)

This is a good picture of my russian lily.


And in this one her face is so sweet.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 8, 2012)

This may not be the best, but is one of my favorites, It is, Finally Caught That Darn Rabbit.


----------



## immayo (Dec 8, 2012)

My little T Rex!


----------



## bigred (Dec 8, 2012)

Len said:


> This may not be the best, but is one of my favorites, It is, Finally Caught That Darn Rabbit.



Great picture


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Dec 9, 2012)

Len said:


> This may not be the best, but is one of my favorites, It is, Finally Caught That Darn Rabbit.



Wow!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 9, 2012)

I use this one in my signature...


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 9, 2012)

Len said:


> This may not be the best, but is one of my favorites, It is, Finally Caught That Darn Rabbit.



Lol. Looks like she was putting on her lipstick in the car...BUMP!




drgnfly2265 said:


> I use this one in my signature...



I just LOVE those little tongues!


----------



## porter (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's peanut


----------



## colatoise (Dec 9, 2012)

Buddha in winter "condo". Nice that I've been able to get her outside for at least an hour on most days.


----------



## Urtle (Dec 9, 2012)

I see some really good ones so far


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Dec 9, 2012)

The fall season is here -- and Ed Jones enjoys the color of changing leaves.


----------



## laney (Dec 9, 2012)

Harley





Yoshi






Ooh and this one of Harley


----------



## MrJorgensen (Dec 9, 2012)

I posted this before in my own thread, but still think it is the best picture of my buddy Carl.


----------



## laney (Dec 9, 2012)

MrJorgensen said:


> I posted this before in my own thread, but still think it is the best picture of my buddy Carl.



Haha a match made in heaven  I love the expression you share


----------



## testtudude (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are my girls! Torti is darker and Tessi is lighter.


----------



## Blakem (Dec 9, 2012)

I love threads like this. I can't choose one picture. Here's my Russian and sulcata tortoise!


----------

